# My 8.5-9" Compressus



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

Here is my compressus which I've had for a couple of years now. I grew this fish up from 3" or so to the near 9" that it is now. Also, if anyone could give me an idea on how much it's worth please tell me as I am thinking of maybe selling it soon. Thanks.


----------



## white_blue_grey (Jan 23, 2009)

nice fish, it looks like a rhom to me~~
either case, I guess u can ask $200 for it, but it's just my opinion~~


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

very nice fish, i could see a store charging about 200 or so for a 9 inch serra. you could probably get about 150 to 200. why are you selling it?


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

Very nice Compressus!








In what size tank has it been all that time?


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

i might be selling it because i may be moving overseas for a year
it has been in a 55g bare bottom with two large hob filters, an 850 gph ph, 50% weekly water changes, and a diet of various types of frozen foods


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

he looks good!


----------



## piranha9 (Feb 6, 2009)

nice fish...


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Beutiful fish too bad you may have to sell it


----------



## vinizuh (Apr 1, 2007)

how long did it take for his eyes to get that red? i have a comp and his eyes only have a little bit of orange but mostly look white. he's about 7.5-8"


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

The eyes have been like that since about the 5-6" mark


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

That's not a compressus , That is an S. Rhombeus , which doesnt surprise me at all. Both species have some common features, and are often sold incorrectly being mistaken for each other.

This here is a picture of a Blue Diamond Rhombeus










Notice how the so called Compressus looks identical to this Rhombeus...

Now here is a Compressus..


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

^
I understand questioning that, but one thing to keep in mind is that not all comps have an extreme concave head like the one in the picture you posted. I'm willing to say I've seen more Comps around here lacking the concave head than the Comps with it. Another thing about that picture is that fish is probably around 4" or so...Bass's fish is much, much larger. 
The tail on Bass's fish in no way says to me "Rhombeus". Looks like a Compressus tail IMO.

Either way its a nice fish.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

i've never seen a compressus with Eyes so ruby red like that one's if it is indeed one.
awesome fish none the less. perhaps post it in the species ID section , and have some more input from others.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree with Us and Them...I think that is a black diamond rhom and/or a blue diamond rhom, IMHO!...Either way, a beautiful specimen!..


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Fish is a Rhomb.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

i think the fish is rhom as well...very nice fish tho man! i used to have a compressus looked nothing like that


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow talk about bringing a thread back from the dead. Did anyone else notice how old this thread is?

IMO it does look like a Rhom.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Sacrifice said:


> Wow talk about bringing a thread back from the dead. Did anyone else notice how old this thread is?
> 
> IMO it does look like a Rhom.


WOW never even looked.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Back from the dead cuz this fish is for sale and those are the only pictures of him...


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

whatever it is it's very nice


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Did you find out if it is rhom or not? I just got a fish an the same discussion is up for him.. comp or rhom.. I dunno that altuvie has even been ruled out yet?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

2 year old topic man... really?


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

LOL! Keeps coming back


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Smoke said:


> 2 year old topic man... really?


My thoughts exactly...


----------

